# How often should I trim the pups nails?



## intotheblue (Oct 10, 2011)

Is there a rule of thumb or recommendation on how often I should get my pups nails trimmed. Not sure if it makes a difference on age, but he is 4.5 months old. Thank you!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

As often as they need it. Seriously, some pups/dogs need it done fairly often, others, not so much. When they are puppies I do it at least weekly "wether they need it or not" just to get then used to it.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

It depends on how short you prefer the nails. I am a nazi about nails and like them to be as short as possible. I use a dremel on all of my dogs' nails. I usually like to bump my dobe's nails weekly, for the GSD and the husky I do their nails about every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

It varies a great deal from one dog to the next. But I wouldn't let them go more than 2 months. It also depends on the expertise of the person trimming. I was trimming Abby's but I found I wasn't trimming enough. The vet did it and showed me underneath where the quick ends and the nail continues, then she trimmed them back to the quick without any injuries. For $10 every couple of months I would just as soon have it done by an expert.
BTW, I say 2 months because my dog does a lot of mileage on pavement to wear them down.


----------



## intotheblue (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you! I like the idea of weekly, so the pup gets used to it. It sounds like you guys do it on your own instead of going to a groomer, any pros or cons of a groomer doing it? I've never trimmed dog nails before, I feel comfortable cleaning the ears, brushing teeth, and bathing, but a little unsure about how to trim the nails.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

intotheblue said:


> Thank you! I like the idea of weekly, so the pup gets used to it. It sounds like you guys do it on your own instead of going to a groomer, any pros or cons of a groomer doing it? I've never trimmed dog nails before, I feel comfortable cleaning the ears, brushing teeth, and bathing, but a little unsure about how to trim the nails.



I prefer to do everything grooming wise myself because I simply don't trust groomers/bathers. They can really ruin a puppy that needs time to be desensitized. This is just from my experience of working at various kennels and groom shops over the years. I've seen some horrible treatment of pets, yet they deliver your pet back to you with a smile on their face. You can go to a vet clinic or a groom shop and they can show you how to trim and/or dremel. There are also video tutorials you can pull up on youtube.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

As others have said, how often really varies. Keefer's nails grow twice as fast as his half sister Dena's did. Halo's are somewhere between the two. The main pro about doing it yourself is that if you want it done on a fairly frequent basis so the nails never get too long, it would be expensive to take him to a groomer. Doing it yourself is free!

With a young puppy you can probably get away with using a human toenail clipper for awhile, that's what I did. The nails are smaller in diameter and softer than they'll be as an adult so this will only be temporary, but I found it easier than using regular full sized clippers. 

I much prefer using a Dremel on dog nails for several reasons, and if you'd like to try it, starting now while he's still young is the best time. You can clip the tips and then use the Dremel to smooth them out a bit. If you clip too much you'll hit the quick, which hurts and will bleed profusely. Taking small amounts off frequently helps keep the quick short. Dremeling once a week or every other week makes it easy to take off a little at a time. And if you do go too far and hit the quick it doesn't hurt (I usually don't realize I've done it until I see blood, vs the dog yelping and yanking the paw out of my hand with clippers), and it doesn't bleed anywhere near as much, usually just a little ooze that's easily staunched. 

Here are instructions: How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

You can also check with your vet. My vet will clip a dog's nails for $6 and you can be in the room with them (at least at my vet I can). Sometimes during a walk I'll stop in (we walk by our vets office a lot of times) and they will just do them quick without an appointment.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

into, i sent ya a PM with helpful videos if you want to attempt to trim yourself

kittilicious is right about some vets letting you watch them clip your dog's nails

cassidy's mom makes a good point about the human nail clippers for a young pup


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Kittilicious said:


> You can also check with your vet. My vet will clip a dog's nails for $6 and you can be in the room with them (at least at my vet I can). Sometimes during a walk I'll stop in (we walk by our vets office a lot of times) and they will just do them quick without an appointment.


Lucky you - the last time I had the vet do nails it was $18! I have the cats' nails trimmed when I'm there because it's impossible to do them myself, but that means they only get it done once or twice a year at most. 

After paying that much for Cassidy's nails years ago because she was horrid about having her nails clipped, even with one of us holding her down while the other one clipped, I bought a Dremel and never looked back. She went from yanking her paw away if I even touched it, to calmly laying on her side while I Dremeled all four feet _by myself_, in one week.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

It also depends on how much exercise the pup gets and in which surfaces. I trim nails until about 6 months old, from there I don't trim anymore, if nails are too long, the dogs need more exercise.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I have done my own dogs nails since I was teenager. I also used to be a dog groomer so I have lots of experience, I can't remember the last time I wicked a dog. But even if you do accidentally quick them, it isn't fatal. I just can't bring myself to pay someones to do something I can do myself!

I too use human fingernail our toenail clippers on baby puppies. But at 4 1/2 months, yours is likely to big for that. Once their nails get to big and thick, it's time to move on to regular dog clippers.


----------



## intotheblue (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I will take a look at some videos and see how I feel. It sounds like a dremel is the best way to go. Otherwise, I will see if our vet will show us how.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I typically trim them every 3 weeks, but never less than once a month. When I start to hear them make noises when she walks on hard surfaces, that's the signal that it's time for a trim.

Here's a good writeup: http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/ClientED/dog_claws.aspx


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

I dremel when I hear the nails clicking on my hardwood. Probably about once every 3 weeks. When he was a little guy I did it weekly, with cheeze whiz smeared on the back of my hand. He looooved it!


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

Dax never seems to need his cut anymore, but when he was younger I did it or pretended to do it weekly just to get him used to it. He is an angel for nail trimmings. 

I cannot stand dogs having their nails touching the floor. I have friends with 4 dogs and all of their nails are SO LONG- it is gross and it can't be comfortable for the dogs. The shame is that at least 2 of the dogs are angels when having their nails trimmed- I went over there and trimmed nails once and they were so good. Couldn't get them that short though because of how overgrown they were. It just made me so mad...


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Here are instructions: How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


Didn't work for us... 

We spent two weeks desensitizing her to the Dremel before we tried actually using it. She was totally fine with the dremel. She'd let you touch her with it running. She'd eat snacks off it. She'd relax in its presence...

...But the first time it actually went to use it for real, she was having none of it. Now the jig is up, and she knows what the dremel is for and she doesn't like it. :help:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Catu said:


> It also depends on how much exercise the pup gets and in which surfaces. I trim nails until about 6 months old, from there I don't trim anymore, if nails are too long, the dogs need more exercise.


Apparently your dogs(s) are not very old because exercise alone does not wear down the nails PERMANENTLY.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Catu said:


> It also depends on how much exercise the pup gets and in which surfaces. I trim nails until about 6 months old, from there I don't trim anymore, if nails are too long, the dogs need more exercise.


It also depends where they're getting their exercise too. Lucy gets hours of it everyday, but I still clip them at least once a month, but most of her running is done on grass. 

She does get her walks, but I don't count on the ground being her personal nail filer. 

I like the nails short though, so you don't have to hear that nail tapping when they walk.


----------

